# favorite subject flex heads



## cda (Nov 3, 2009)

So educate me on this minimum bend stuff as found on page 5   is a minimum bend required???

http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/submittalpackage.pdf

http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Commercial- ... -Guide.pdf

so is there a maximum bend ???

"""Q: Do putting additional bends in the product greatly affect my friction loss calculations?

A: No. The published friction loss data is a worst case head loss calculation. Each hose was tested with the maximum amount of bends physically possible bent to the minimum bend radius top create a worst case head loss calculation. """"


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

any flex head experts out there?????????????


----------



## beach (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

It's kind of misleading....the bend can't be tighter than a 3" radius. I have a cool little tool from FlexHead that measures the radius. I think UL 2443 requires the radius to not be less than 3".


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

hay I just got one too, great to make my sushi in, but any way

WHY do they say MINIMUM and  not MAXIMUM, or am I just not computing something?????


----------



## beach (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

I see what you mean....when they say minimum, they are trying to say that the radius cannot be minimized (made smaller) to a radius less than 3". They should just say "The radius cannot be smaller (or tighter?) than 3" and it would make more sense.......


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

Ok I will wrtite the violation as per Beach

I found victaulic also sells one, and will call them in the morning to see what their version is, because they have the same language, but prettier pictures.

see page 10.85:::

http://www.victaulic.com/docs/lit/10.85.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

ok ok ok  my boss who makes one more dollar than me, but has working brain cells explained it like this

when you look at a radius in a fire lane you have a minimum radius it can be, so say the minimum is 20, as lon g as you hit 20 or above you are good.

Than the light bulb came on a little dim, but got the idea. so if there is any bend in the flex as long as it is three inches or greater it is good to go.

will approach it that way, and sign my bosses name to the inspection


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads



> The flexible hose with fitting is only intended to be installed with bends


So if you happen to find one perfectly straight with no bends you will have to write it up  

Will your boss like that one


----------



## beach (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

As an example, see #6: http://www.gwsprinkler.com/utcfs/ws-329 ... 01%20G.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

Thanks beach will put the angus paperwork example in my file along with the counseling letter my boss gave me for being stupid.

I keep telling him you cannot fix stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beach (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

We all have our moments!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

cda: From coffee Break Training you will find some examples. August 7 2007 # 2007-32

Topic: Flexible Sprinkler Branch Lines!


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

thanks

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/c ... 007-32.pdf


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: favorite subject flex heads

cda: Hope that helped. I always print the ones I like. Never seem to be able to find my way back to them on the net. Had that one in the file.


----------

